# HCG-anyone tried it??



## pip101

Just wondering if any of you have tried the HCG diet...and how did you get on???I need something to give me a kickstart!


----------



## NickyT75

any info i've read on it seems to be saying its a load of rubbish & doesn't do anything at all hun 



> &#8220;HCG is a hormone extracted from urine of pregnant women. It is approved by FDA for treatment of certain problems of the male reproductive system and in stimulating ovulation in women who have had difficulty becoming pregnant. No evidence has been presented, however, to substantiate claims for HCG as a weight-loss aid.&#8221; via the FDA

x


----------



## kdea547

Most of these programs are a scam and don't even give you actual HCG. The real reason anyone loses weight on it is because you eat a dangerously low number of calories for the diet.

Technically speaking, I don't even understand why people would claim that HCG would help you lose weight since pregnant women begin storing extra fat as a result of their crazy hormones!


----------



## pip101

Thanks Ladies, I hadnt done any research into it yet just thought I'd see if anyone had.....think I'll keep going the way I am!


----------



## mindgames77

I am on Round one, Phase 2, day 20 of the HCG diet, and I have lost 17.3 lbs.

I was very very hesitant to do this diet, but after the lady I nanny for went on it, and lost 10lbs in a week (I lost 12lbs in my first week), I couldn't not try it. 


I love this diet. For those who claim its just a diet and when you come off of it you will gain all the weight back, this is wrong. 

The diet has 4 phases. The 4th phase is called maintenance, and you slowly increase all starches, carbs and sugars, to that of a normal HEALTHY diet, and you eat as many calories as your body needs to MAINTAIN your weight (this could be anywhere between 1100 and 1900 depending on the individual)

And you can do as many rounds as you'd like. I plan on doing another round in June, and one more before our honeymoon.


I started this diet at 191.5 lbs and 20 days later I weigh 174.2 lbs. I am not starving. I feel great.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

its big ass scam imo.

very unhealthy... then again i think any plan is that focus on large amount lb loss in.short period of time.

your not going make your situation any better in the long run.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mindgames77 said:


> I am on Round one, Phase 2, day 20 of the HCG diet, and I have lost 17.3 lbs.
> 
> I was very very hesitant to do this diet, but after the lady I nanny for went on it, and lost 10lbs in a week (I lost 12lbs in my first week), I couldn't not try it.
> 
> 
> I love this diet. For those who claim its just a diet and when you come off of it you will gain all the weight back, this is wrong.
> 
> The diet has 4 phases. The 4th phase is called maintenance, and you slowly increase all starches, carbs and sugars, to that of a normal HEALTHY diet, and you eat as many calories as your body needs to MAINTAIN your weight (this could be anywhere between 1100 and 1900 depending on the individual)
> 
> And you can do as many rounds as you'd like. I plan on doing another round in June, and one more before our honeymoon.
> 
> 
> I started this diet at 191.5 lbs and 20 days later I weigh 174.2 lbs. I am not starving. I feel great.


just because you slowly add foods back doesnt mean make weight gain any less chance of happening.

at end of the day your body needs fuel, dont give it what it needs it turns other resources, as soon as it clicks youve add more food sources it will become excited and react by holding onto every little extra you intake you give it thus gaining weight.

dont under estimated your body clock, its very clever!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Seen this, thought id post it

https://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm281333.htm


----------



## mindgames77

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, and everyone can do as they wish with their own bodies. 

I have chosen to use HCG, and I feel great. I get scheduled checkups from my doctor to make sure my blood sugar levels and my blood pressure is all good. 

I take a multi vitamin and I feel full and satisfied after each meal. 

I have been on the diet for 25 days, I've lost 22.1 lbs, and I went from 191.5 to 169.4 lbs, and still going.

As far as the body "holding onto every fat intake" after you up your calories, then why is there so many people who have lost all the weight and kept it off for years and years? I know 11 people who have taken this diet, and all of them have kept the weight off for for 8months-4 years and maintained their new weight with in 2lbs. 

Anyways, like I said, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I am not "recruiting" people to try it, I am just saying to not turn away until you've read up on ALL the facts. 

For me, HCG is the best "weight loss solution" I have ever tried. Opinion.


----------



## xSin

One of our friends used this diet and has had great success with it... the result is that my Brother & Sister in law, as well as another mutual friend are now doing it as well. My OH wants to do it starting this week coming up... 

The weight loss results are drastic so far for everybody I've seen doing this diet. There has been no regained weight in the original guy who did it and so I'm happy for them. It isn't something I would personally choose to do but if it works for others, good for them. I'm way too much of a foodie to deal with the kind of restrictions that the diet places on what you can eat and how. I would compare it to a long-term type of cleanse, more than a diet almost due to the nature in which it seems to "reprogram" your digestive system and metabolism and how they react to your eating habits and lifestyle.


----------



## davidwlms

HCG are good diet pills.


----------



## mindgames77

Just an update for everyone who has interest in this diet. I lost a total of 29.7lbs in my last round. During the first two weeks of maintenance, I lost an additional 8.8 lbs. 

So with my entire round 1 I lost 38.5 lbs. 

It has been over 6 months since that round, and I gained back JUST 6lbs. This is because I was stupid and went back to my old eating habits. 

I am currently on my 2nd round. Day 9 and I've lost exactly 9lbs. This round is different than last, but it still has evened out to 1lb per day. 

I'm only 21lbs away from my original goal weight of 140. I'd like to weight 130-135lbs now.


----------



## Aiden187

girl it works great i promise,i was 215 and now im 140,dont pay attention to all the negative stuff said ,you will never know if you dont try,and yes many are scams,but thats good you asked,it works wonders


----------



## Pino6161

I just saw this thread. And those that have used it, or are using it. Where did you get yours?? I am very curious as I am thinking about trying it


----------



## suzib76

I wouldn't touch it

500 calories a day is dangerous and will do your long term weight no favours whatsoever

Quick fix which will ultimately be quicker undone, to the detriment of your health

Btw, not just an opinion, medical fact


----------



## Cassandtina1

I agree with anyone who is pro hcg diet. My friend has lost 25 lbs in 3 weeks. She got the dirty from her friend who had lost 40 lbs total and maintained her weight loss after 6 months off the diet. Many many drs are reccomending this diet to their patients and are prescribing them hcg to do it. As for me I'm on day one of the diet so obviously with the calorie load up days I haven't seen the effects but what I would like to know is if for some reason I become pregnant on this diet (obviously I won't be ttc during the diet as it's dangerous for obvious reasons) how will I know if I'm pregnant? Some sources say no there isn't enough hcg to detect on a hpt and others say yes it will cause false positives. Lol any advice ladies?


----------



## suzib76

Don't do the diet is the best advice you will ever get.


----------

